# Regarding NFPA 90A



## shixiangnan1002 (Mar 3, 2014)

I've only looked at MERM and NCEES sample Qs so far but haven't found a single question that needs NFPA 90A to get an answer.

Can someone help me understand how this little book helps in the PE exam? what kind of question might be asked regarding info in this book? Looks like it doesn't have any formula or table or figure for calculation use.

Thanks a lot.

Mike


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Mar 9, 2014)

The only thing I can think of, making assumptions and not being familiar with that particular code (I'm taking the MD depth and thinking this would be for HVAC depth), is that a question would be based on knowledge of what the code states and not an actual problem involving calcs. The NCEES and 6MS sample exams have similar type questions, if you are looking for an example.


----------



## sycamore PE (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't remember a single question regarding NFPA 90A from when I took HVAC. I think questions from that code are rare and not worth focusing on if you aren't already familiar with the code.


----------



## kalvinjk (Mar 18, 2014)

sycamore PE said:


> I don't remember a single question regarding NFPA 90A from when I took HVAC. I think questions from that code are rare and not worth focusing on if you aren't already familiar with the code.


I agree with sycamore. I took the HVAC portion and the only code related stuff I remember were readily accessible via the ASHRAE books.


----------



## andreyshka (Mar 18, 2014)

I agree with the guys above, code questions which I saw in the HVAC section of exam I found in the 4 ASHRAE books.


----------



## shixiangnan1002 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thank you all for your advice. I am glad that I didn't spend much on it yet.


----------

